# Ghost Light Lapel Pin



## sarahsliefie (Sep 15, 2013)

I am trying to find a lapel pin that is a ghost light. Does anyone know where I could purchase one? I want to make it as a gift for a few friends.


----------



## patrickh (Sep 15, 2013)

I would actually check with theatrical dealers or even publishers because I have seen these before at trade shows and conventions. If you can't find them there, I suggest ordering them custom. I know that sounds excessive but they aren't that expensive and can be a great gift for years to come. I had a friend who bought a custom keychain that was really cool and kept them at home. He would hand them to people that impressed him or helped him in some way. They pretty much became legend around the theatre group. Did you have your keychain yet? I know these exist!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 15, 2013)

Behind the Scenes, which is a monetary relief fun for injured professional Technicians, sells ghost light label pins at the major conventions. I see them every year at USITT. Give them a call or email and I'm sure they'd be happy to send you a few for a small donation.


(I don't understand how to do links in this new forum format)


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 18, 2013)

At trade shows where Behind the Scenes has a booth (like the upcoming LDI), they will generally have items for sale with proceeds going to the benefit fund. I have two different ghost light pins from donations to them. They also have had other cool things like a USB ghost light.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 19, 2013)

If I remember right the Behind the Scenes pins are black, about 1" square, say Behind the Scenes and they light up when you squeeze them. They don't have them for sale on their website, but I would call them and ask if they have them. 212-244-1421 I'll try to find mine and post a picture.


----------

